# RR: 191b. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Pollini	(1971)










2.	Richter	(1958, Moscow)










3.	Horowitz	(1945)










4.	Argerich	(1967)










5.	Gould	(1968)










6.	Raekallio	(1988)










7.	Sokolov	(1988)










8.	Glemser	(1994)










9.	Gavrilov	(1999)










10.	Bronfman	(1987)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Pollini	(1971)
2.	Richter	(1958, Moscow)
3.	Horowitz	(1945)
4.	Argerich	(1967)
5.	Gould	(1968)
6.	Raekallio	(1988)
7.	Sokolov	(1988)
8.	Glemser	(1994)
9.	Gavrilov	(1999)
10.	Bronfman	(1987)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

